# Dragon Adoption



## HLGStrider (Sep 3, 2008)

K, I found this site, I can't exactly remember how, and it puts up dragon eggs for adoption. http://dragcave.net/

Normally there aren't any eggs available so I was about to give up on the site and then, today, I was able to adopt some eggs!!!
http://dragcave.net/user/hlgstrider


Can't wait until they hatch so I can name them and raise them!!

I can't figure out how to make the html work on this forum the way it did on my homepage though.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 3, 2008)

O.O Dragons? Where?! I want a dragon! Pleasepleasepleasepleeeeease can I have a dragon egg?

*bops silly littler self over the head* Sorry about that. ^_^ I think I will take a look, though. Sounds interesting, raising a beast of my own. *grin*


Edit: Wow... I think I'm starting to see why you're so excited about getting those eggs! They're a little hard to get hold of, ain't they! 

http://dragcave.net/user/Aracelebearwen


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 4, 2008)

LOL! Has Chrys seen this? She'd better!


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 4, 2008)

Ooooh, one of Ara's dragons has parents listed. Mine are all unclaimed. . . but I loves them all so very very much. .. awwwww . . .


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 5, 2008)

I got an electronic mail thing about this. No thanks. I am opposed to the idea of dragons as cutesy pet type things. Best friend dragon slave pet things? Demeaning. Dragons wouldn't require adoption, anyways. Even when just hatched, they're tricksy enough to survive and automatically know all languages, which is awesome for independent experience gathering.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm with Yay on this one.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 10, 2008)

My dragons didn't hatch. Now I have to try all over again. .. weep.

http://dragcave.net/user/hlgstrider


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 10, 2008)

*pats* Mine aren't any better... *cries with*

http://dragcave.net/user/aracelebearwen 

I'm not sure if I'm brave enough to try again though... But then, I think I've got a way to help you out a bit at least. I can add a link to your scroll in my signature on the forum there. Maybe we'll have better luck this time.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 10, 2008)

*looks amused*

By god, I think I truly do lack a maternal instict.


----------

